# General > Photography >  Thurso Camera Club - New Season 5th Sept 16

## futurelegends

Thurso Camera Club - New Season 5th Sept 16

Guest Speaker: Anne Flynn - Collection of Turbulence: The use of photography and film to create a cathartic journey

The Club Meets on the first and third Mondays of the Month in Miller Academy School Art Rooms.

Doors open 7pm for a 7.30pm start. Enter from the Princes street entrance and go down to the bottom of the car park, through the gate next to the main building and along to the far end. Walk down the steps at the end and into the Art Rooms (Door should be open and the lights on).

Hope to see you there.

----------

